# Ravezzani: incredibile offerta per rilevare il Milan.



## admin (7 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, sul piatto c'è un'offerta incredibile per rilevare il Milan da Yonghong Li.

Stasera i dettagli, su Telelombardia.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, sul piatto c'è un'offerta incredibile per rilevare il Milan da Yonghong Li.
> 
> Stasera i dettagli, su Telelombardia.



Occhio questo Ravezzani è molto informato su queste cose normalmente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Giugno 2018)

Vendete a chiunque, pure a Gianluca Vacchi ma liberateci da sti fantocci chinaminkia


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2018)

Ravezzani sulle questioni societari del Milan non ci ha mai preso, mai.

Sicuro vuole ricavare qualche ascolto, invano per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Giugno 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ravezzani sulle questioni societari del Milan non ci ha mai preso, mai.
> 
> Sicuro vuole ricavare qualche ascolto, invano per quanto mi riguarda



Bingo.


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## luis4 (7 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, sul piatto c'è un'offerta incredibile per rilevare il Milan da Yonghong Li.
> 
> Stasera i dettagli, su Telelombardia.



immagino sia la solita bufala su mister b, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Giugno 2018)

Ravezzani non so quante volte è uscito con dichiarazioni di questo genere per far fare ascolti alla sua trasmissione, quindi prenderei queste notizie sempre con le pinze. 

In ogni caso se uscisse ora un fantomatico comprato con una offerta fuori mercato, avremmo capito chi si nascondeva dietro Li fino ad oggi. Al momento la situazione del Milan è poco chiara, e se qualcuno fosse intenzionato a comprare farebbe un'offerta al ribasso o aspetterebbe il mese di Ottobre per strappare il Milan ad un prezzo più conveniente.


----------



## malos (7 Giugno 2018)

Solito specchietto per le allodole.


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ravezzani sulle questioni societari del Milan non ci ha mai preso, mai.
> 
> Sicuro vuole ricavare qualche ascolto, invano per quanto mi riguarda



Insomma, era sempre stato molto scettico su Mr Bee così come lo era su Yonghong Li.
Ed era stato il primo in assoluto a parlare di scorporo...


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Mi illumini?Non obbligarmi a vedere Ravezzani ti scongiuro



Mendes e CR7 che si predono il 30% del Milan... Poi non so le informazione che ha Ravezzani al momento


----------



## ScArsenal83 (7 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, sul piatto c'è un'offerta incredibile per rilevare il Milan da Yonghong Li.
> 
> Stasera i dettagli, su Telelombardia.



Mi raccomando, andate ad aumentare l'auditel di quel circo stasera....non siate boccaloni


----------



## luis4 (7 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Mendes e CR7 che si predono il 30% del Milan... Poi non so le informazione che ha Ravezzani al momento



dove si firma?


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> dove si firma?



Sulla lettera mai consegnata di Mister Li 
Comunque o è quella, oppure sarà qualche offerta di Elliott e di qualche investitore dietro al fondo.


----------



## Victorss (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Occhio questo Ravezzani è molto informato su queste cose normalmente.



Mah..Ravezzani non ne prende una dal 53' a mia memoria..


----------



## Goro (7 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, sul piatto c'è un'offerta incredibile per rilevare il Milan da Yonghong Li.
> 
> Stasera i dettagli, su Telelombardia.



Qualcuno lo avverta che il CDA di oggi (su cui speculare) è stato già smentito


----------



## Mic (7 Giugno 2018)

inventa notizie questo signore


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mah..Ravezzani non ne prende una dal 53' a mia memoria..



E' stato il primo a dire che Galatioto e co sono scappati e che la cordata si è sfasata oltre al fatto che fu il primo a tirare fuori Yonghog li come nuovo capo "cordata". E' stato anche fra i primi ad essere molto scettico sul cinese. Ogni data closing veniva posticipata lui l'ho diceva molto prima di molti giornali.

Certo questo non vuole dire che è sempre credibile. Ma sta storia della fonte credibile o non credibile non esistono più ormai. Basti pensare che tutti i "giornali cattivi che odiano il Milan" cit erano quelli che avevano ragione.

Chiuso ot sulle fonti. Che a me non interessano.


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2018)




----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, sul piatto c'è un'offerta incredibile per rilevare il Milan da Yonghong Li.
> 
> Stasera i dettagli, su Telelombardia.




Ormai siamo talmente disperati che ci tocca sperare che Ravezzani per una volta ci prenda


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2018)

E' in cerca di ascolti?!


----------



## Victorss (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' stato il primo a dire che Galatioto e co sono scappati e che la cordata si è sfasata oltre al fatto che fu il primo a tirare fuori Yonghog li come nuovo capo "cordata". E' stato anche fra i primi ad essere molto scettico sul cinese. Ogni data closing veniva posticipata lui l'ho diceva molto prima di molti giornali.
> 
> Certo questo non vuole dire che è sempre credibile. Ma sta storia della fonte credibile o non credibile non esistono più ormai. Basti pensare che tutti i "giornali cattivi che odiano il Milan" cit erano quelli che avevano ragione.
> 
> Chiuso ot sulle fonti. Che a me non interessano.



Non ricordavo di queste sue performance, ma probabilmente sono prevenuto dato che la trasmissione proprio non mi piace e spesso ne sparano di tutti i colori. C'è da dire che ci sarebbero sicuramente tanti altri casi in cui non c'ha preso, alla fine ognuno tira l'acqua al suo mulino. Comunque vedremo, se ci fosse davvero una notizia del genere non sarebbe affatto un male dato che ricco o povero Mr Lì ha comunque le mani legate da quello che sembra.


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Occhio questo Ravezzani è molto informato su queste cose normalmente.



ma quando mai lo è stato?


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ravezzani sulle questioni societari del Milan non ci ha mai preso, mai.
> 
> Sicuro vuole ricavare qualche ascolto, invano per quanto mi riguarda



si si, concordo. spara balle di prima categoria


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2018)

mah,,,,vediamo che dice,,,,ma non mi aspetto nulla di particolare sinceramente


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> dove si firma?



Sinceramente non capisco cosa ci trovi in Mendes


----------



## Pit96 (7 Giugno 2018)

Lo diceso stasera?
Beh, se quel che dice è vero, io lo scoprirò domani mattina


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma quando mai lo è stato?


La parola "informato" e il cognome Ravezzani non possono stare nella stessa frase.


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Mendes e CR7 che si predono il 30% del Milan... Poi non so le informazione che ha Ravezzani al momento



CR7 si prende una quota di minoranza, ma va a giocare alla Juve


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, sul piatto c'è un'offerta incredibile per rilevare il Milan da Yonghong Li.
> 
> Stasera i dettagli, su Telelombardia.





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ravezzani non so quante volte è uscito con dichiarazioni di questo genere per far fare ascolti alla sua trasmissione, quindi prenderei queste notizie sempre con le pinze.
> 
> In ogni caso se uscisse ora un fantomatico comprato con una offerta fuori mercato, avremmo capito chi si nascondeva dietro Li fino ad oggi. Al momento la situazione del Milan è poco chiara, e se qualcuno fosse intenzionato a comprare farebbe un'offerta al ribasso o aspetterebbe il mese di Ottobre per strappare il Milan ad un prezzo più conveniente.



Diciamo che quando gli offrono un dito si prende tutto il braccio e ci ricama sopra. 

Comunque tutto sta a capire la credibilità di chi gli ha dato la notizia. Da quel poco che si è capito in onda dovrebbe essere uno in studio stasera, forse Lapo De Carlo.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Si si la cordata di Galliani..


----------



## luis4 (7 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco cosa ci trovi in Mendes



mendes porterebbe cristiano ronaldo, conosce cinesi che hanno soldi veri e tanti, il suo interesse sarebbe di portarci ad alti livelli con i migliori giocatori.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Ronaldo? Lol.


----------



## malos (7 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ronaldo? Lol.



Ahahahah veramente incredibile che qualcuno ci creda.


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2018)

Credo che Ravezzani non ne abbia mai azzecata una da quando è al mondo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ronaldo? Lol.



Quindi Ronaldo ci compra.. E poi viene a giocare da noi, ma gratis? Si autopaga lo stipendio? Ahahah


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ahahahah veramente incredibile che qualcuno ci creda.



Mendes e CR7 rilevano il 30% più tre quarti di Zico e come tecnico Ma...Mara...Maradona!


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Giugno 2018)

Come procuratore nulla da dire ma va detto che deve la sua fortuna a CR7.
Per il resto non saprei perchè del fondo fosun non se ne sente mai parlare.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ahahahah veramente incredibile che qualcuno ci creda.





tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Quindi Ronaldo ci compra.. E poi viene a giocare da noi, ma gratis? Si autopaga lo stipendio? Ahahah



vabbè d'altronde ancora c'è chi crede al governo cinese, colossi dietro Li ecc ecc. Per carità, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole, ma non mi stupisco più di tanto ormai..


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vabbè d'altronde ancora c'è chi crede al governo cinese, colossi dietro Li ecc ecc. Per carità, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole, ma non mi stupisco più di tanto ormai..



Chi ha mai detto che qualcuno ci crede? Era una voce che circolava sul web oggi, prima dell'"annuncio" del direttore ravezzani!


----------



## addox (7 Giugno 2018)

La dama bianca.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2018)

che poi anche ci fosse un'offerta davvero tanto Li non la accetta quindi….


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Giugno 2018)

è più credibile berlusconi di ravezzani il che dice tutto


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Chi ha mai detto che qualcuno ci crede? Era una voce che circolava sul web oggi, prima dell'"annuncio" del direttore ravezzani!



ma figurati, mica eventualmente ti devi giustificare eh.


----------



## luigi61 (7 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Vendete a chiunque, pure a Gianluca Vacchi ma liberateci da sti fantocci chinaminkia


Bellissimo chinaminkia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Occhio questo Ravezzani è molto informato su queste cose normalmente.



Ma quando mai?

Lancia queste sparate esclusivamente per attrarre quache tifosotto a guardare quella pattumiera del suo programma


----------



## Roccoro (7 Giugno 2018)

Tutti su TL/TP24 che alle 20.30 il Direttore farà l'annuncio


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Tutti su TL/TP24 che alle 20.30 il Direttore farà l'annuncio



Scommetti che non ne parlerà fino alle 23 ?


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scommetti che non ne parlerà fino alle 23 ?



_2 minuti linea alla regia_


----------



## luis4 (7 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scommetti che non ne parlerà fino alle 23 ?



sicuro, come le solite frignacce. Fossero veri scoop li direbbe subito.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (7 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Occhio questo Ravezzani è molto informato su queste cose normalmente.



Dipende: quando ci butta mèrda addosso è una macchietta, un personaggio comico che dirige una specie di Zelig su Telelombardia, un càzzaro che non sa niente,ecc..Quando invece porta notizie pseudo-positive allora improvvisamente diventa uno che su queste cose ci becca sempre, che se dice una cosa e ci mette la faccia sicuramente è tutto vero, che è in contatto con fonti attendibilissime,ecc....


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Dipende: quando ci butta mèrda addosso è una macchietta, un personaggio comico che dirige una specie di Zelig su Telelombardia, un càzzaro che non sa niente,ecc..Quando invece porta notizie pseudo-positive allora improvvisamente diventa uno che su queste cose ci becca sempre, che se dice una cosa e ci mette la faccia sicuramente è tutto vero, che è in contatto con fonti attendibilissime,ecc....


Prima di oggi non mi ricordo una notizia positiva data da Ravezzani sul Milan, sono sempre catastrofiche (e che io ricordi non ci ha mai preso).


----------

